# Dash Removal



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

We've got a 2005 Allroad in the shop for some front end damage. The bags were blown and now the dash needs replaced. Any of you in here every replaced the dash or have any information that would help in its removal? I've got the glovebox and shelf under the steering wheel completely removed along with some other misc dash screws but am hung up on some 'hidden' screws. Any and all help is appreciated.
Jim


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Dash Removal (JETuning)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Dash Removal (JETuning)*

bump


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Dash Removal (JETuning)*

This might help
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## JETuning (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Dash Removal (Massboykie)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

